# Serious injury or Death?



## iwasthere

In mma in general I have never heard of ANY serious injuries or even death. I would assume this has happened to someone other than the ocassional broken bones. If anyone knows of anything I would like to know what happened or have a link to any stories.


----------



## AtomDanger

I have definatly never heard of anyone dying.
Didn't Tank put someone into a siezure, depends on what you think a serious injury is.


----------



## iwasthere

AtomDanger said:


> I have definatly never heard of anyone dying.
> Didn't Tank put someone into a siezure, depends on what you think a serious injury is.


even a cool vid or story I've prob never seen B4.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

There's been no recorded deaths in the UFC or any of the other MMA organizations. Can't say no one has ever died in MMA, but not in a sanctioned event.

There has, however, been numerous deaths in boxing. Over 1,200 recorded deaths since 1741. Here is a great document that has a very detailed archive of boxing death statistics. It's crazy how so many people have died in boxing, yet MMA continues to get razzed when no deaths have ever happened in a sanctioned fight. I remember a guy in boxing just died very recently, after he left the ring when the fight was over he had brain damage and I think he went into a coma and later died. The guy who "killed" him just fought for a title recently.


----------



## fullcontact

Boxing is a far more ancient and practitioned sport, there are and have been a lot more boxing matches than there has been MMA fights. That explains the high number of deaths in boxing compared to MMA. Boxing is therefore by no means a more dangerous sport than mixed martial arts competetion.


----------



## CashKola

fullcontact said:


> Boxing is a far more ancient and practitioned sport, there are and have been a lot more boxing matches than there has been MMA fights. That explains the high number of deaths in boxing compared to MMA. Boxing is therefore by no means a more dangerous sport than mixed martial arts competetion.


I disagree, Dana White and Rich Franklin were talking about it on Fox News with Bill O'Reilly. Dana said something like in boxing the objective is to hit the other guy in the head more times then he hits you in the head. 

I think he makes a great point, in MMA you can win a fight without throwing a punch. You might break some bones in MMA, but your head can really get ****ed up in boxing. In boxing if you get dropped to the mat, you get a chance to get back up, regain composure, and keep fighting. If you get dropped in MMA like many people do in boxing the fight is usually going to be over, unless you realize where you are right when you hit the ground the other fighter is going to capitalize and the fight will be called. 

Now to say that there are more deaths in boxing because so many more people box does make sense. I remember a year or two ago Sportscenter had one of those 5 part 15min segments on the show about a boxer who killed another boxer, and he hasn't fought the same since then. Well it was a few years back that a guy died on a televised event, so considering its televised they have to have some pretty decent refs. Well I wouldn't be surprised if someone has died in a non-sanctioned with some bum ref how just wants to see blood and KOs. But with any top organizations I can't see that happening, I know Herb Dean sure as hell won't let someone die in the octagon. So lets say in the last 10-15 years only one boxer died in a televised event (I know one for sure), so lets just say only one of every 950,000 died, only about 1.1%, but still more than the 0.0% in MMA.
EDIT: ^ That number could be completely wrong, but you get the point, still a higher percentage than in MMA.


----------



## linkster01

CashKola said:


> I disagree, Dana White and Rich Franklin were talking about it on Fox News with Bill O'Reilly. Dana said something like in boxing the objective is to hit the other guy in the head more times then he hits you in the head.
> 
> I think he makes a great point, in MMA you can win a fight without throwing a punch. You might break some bones in MMA, but your head can really get ****ed up in boxing. In boxing if you get dropped to the mat, you get a chance to get back up, regain composure, and keep fighting. If you get dropped in MMA like many people do in boxing the fight is usually going to be over, unless you realize where you are right when you hit the ground the other fighter is going to capitalize and the fight will be called.
> 
> Now to say that there are more deaths in boxing because so many more people box does make sense. I remember a year or two ago Sportscenter had one of those 5 part 15min segments on the show about a boxer who killed another boxer, and he hasn't fought the same since then. Well it was a few years back that a guy died on a televised event, so considering its televised they have to have some pretty decent refs. Well I wouldn't be surprised if someone has died in a non-sanctioned with some bum ref how just wants to see blood and KOs. But with any top organizations I can't see that happening, I know Herb Dean sure as hell won't let someone die in the octagon. So lets say in the last 10-15 years only one boxer died in a televised event (I know one for sure), so lets just say only one of every 950,000 died, only about 1.1%, but still more than the 0.0% in MMA.
> EDIT: ^ That number could be completely wrong, but you get the point, still a higher percentage than in MMA.


Good post, I agree


----------



## gabester76

I think boxing may have much more long term damage, particularly in the brain region


----------



## Organik

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> There's been no recorded deaths in the UFC or any of the other MMA organizations. Can't say no one has ever died in MMA, but not in a sanctioned event.
> 
> There has, however, been numerous deaths in boxing. Over 1,200 recorded deaths since 1741. Here is a great document that has a very detailed archive of boxing death statistics. It's crazy how so many people have died in boxing, yet MMA continues to get razzed when no deaths have ever happened in a sanctioned fight. I remember a guy in boxing just died very recently, after he left the ring when the fight was over he had brain damage and I think he went into a coma and later died. The guy who "killed" him just fought for a title recently.


good post


----------



## pt447

fullcontact said:


> Boxing is a far more ancient and practitioned sport, there are and have been a lot more boxing matches than there has been MMA fights. That explains the high number of deaths in boxing compared to MMA. Boxing is therefore by no means a more dangerous sport than mixed martial arts competetion.


that's not it at all! the reason there are more deaths in boxing, is because the whole point of boxing is the hammer your opponents head until he gets KO'd, then he can stand up and try again!

boxing is brutal and horrible. MMA is all about the safety, while boxing is all about "not" the safety!

sorry for that shitty sentance...lol


----------



## Mc19

I hope this is fake, but apparently this guy died:

DEATH IN MMA COMPETITION. Douglas Dedge vs Yevgeni Zolotarev VALE TUDO - Google Video


----------



## Black Guy

Mc19 said:


> I hope this is fake, but apparently this guy died:
> 
> DEATH IN MMA COMPETITION. Douglas Dedge vs Yevgeni Zolotarev VALE TUDO - Google Video


ah, u posted it before i could.
And ye, this is real, I think it was the only death in MMA


----------



## cabby

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> There's been no recorded deaths in the UFC or any of the other MMA organizations. Can't say no one has ever died in MMA, but not in a sanctioned event.
> 
> There has, however, been numerous deaths in boxing. Over 1,200 recorded deaths since 1741. Here is a great document that has a very detailed archive of boxing death statistics. It's crazy how so many people have died in boxing, yet MMA continues to get razzed when no deaths have ever happened in a sanctioned fight. I remember a guy in boxing just died very recently, after he left the ring when the fight was over he had brain damage and I think he went into a coma and later died. The guy who "killed" him just fought for a title recently.


because boxers work with hands only. and to be a good boxer u usually have devastating power and very good hand skills. with mma you work many areas. with boxing ur just gettin hit in the head the whole fight


----------



## americanfighter

in the ufc there have been no deaths or serious injury. I dont know about pride.


----------



## fullcontact

It seem that im the only mma fan that thinks that boxing isnt more dangerous than mma. I dont understand, just because your a fan, you have to say that its safer than boxing..?? 
Its a fact that there are more ways to defend yourself in an mma bout but also more ways to get hurt...

One way we could find out, is to see how many deaths there has been out of how many fights. Or another kind of injury compared to the number of fights. MMA has only xisted for what 13 years? Boxing has existed for hundreds of years, of course there are more deaths in boxing..


----------



## CashKola

fullcontact said:


> It seem that im the only mma fan that thinks that boxing isnt more dangerous than mma. I dont understand, just because your a fan, you have to say that its safer than boxing..??


I was boxing fan before MMA, and I am still a boxing fan, I'm not really into too much but I will watch it when its on. And I assume many people here were boxing fans before MMA. Like someone said before MMA has a lot more short term damage but boxing has a lot more long term damage mainly effecting the brain.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

fullcontact said:


> It seem that im the only mma fan that thinks that boxing isnt more dangerous than mma. I dont understand, just because your a fan, you have to say that its safer than boxing..??
> Its a fact that there are more ways to defend yourself in an mma bout but also more ways to get hurt...
> 
> One way we could find out, is to see how many deaths there has been out of how many fights. Or another kind of injury compared to the number of fights. MMA has only xisted for what 13 years? Boxing has existed for hundreds of years, of course there are more deaths in boxing..



K I don't know where you guys get your info but MMA has been around for just as long as boxing! 13 years is hilarious man! LOL you guys know what MMA stands for right? You guys know who Royce Gracie's dad is don't you? It's not like the concept of fighting someone with a different style didn't come about till 1993. All MMA is, is two guys fighting that don't have the same background...you honestly think that 2 guys with different backgrounds never fought until 1993 A.D.? LMAO!


----------



## Organik

Mc19 said:


> I hope this is fake, but apparently this guy died:
> 
> DEATH IN MMA COMPETITION. Douglas Dedge vs Yevgeni Zolotarev VALE TUDO - Google Video


crazy... wish there were multiple angles where u could see the blows better and where they were hitting


----------



## fullcontact

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> K I don't know where you guys get your info but MMA has been around for just as long as boxing! 13 years is hilarious man! LOL you guys know what MMA stands for right? You guys know who Royce Gracie's dad is don't you? It's not like the concept of fighting someone with a different style didn't come about till 1993. All MMA is, is two guys fighting that don't have the same background...you honestly think that 2 guys with different backgrounds never fought until 1993 A.D.? LMAO!


I am just reacting to the claim that there has never been a death in UFC,Pride etc which are the big organizations of martial arts competition. I Know the UFC started in 1993, but Vale Tudo in Brazil might be older I dont know. However, boxing is generally A LOT more popular sport than MMA, pro MMA is tiny compared to pro boxing..

The fact that there has been no deaths can in no way be used to imply that MMA is a safer than boxing, but it does say that MMA is maybe safer than people like O'Reillly believes.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU

fullcontact said:


> I am just reacting to the claim that there has never been a death in UFC,Pride etc which are the big organizations of martial arts competition. I Know the UFC started in 1993, but Vale Tudo in Brazil might be older I dont know. However, boxing is generally A LOT more popular sport than MMA, pro MMA is tiny compared to pro boxing..
> 
> The fact that there has been no deaths can in no way be used to imply that MMA is a safer than boxing, but it does say that MMA is maybe safer than people like O'Reillly believes.


OK I gotcha, but I disagree. I think it is ok to say MMA is safer than boxing. Maybe not by much but technically it is safer. The words safer and safest have different meanings.


----------

